
Most complete guide on design sprints - useberrypr
https://blog.useberry.com/design-sprints-complete-guide/
======
Frost1x
You lost me at "sprint."

I'm a marathon runner worried about a goal way down the road, not running 100m
after 100m after 100m until I essenrially sprint a marathon (~42km) and die
somewhere in the process.

To bring this silly neverending business analogy full circle, there's a reason
people run quite differently in actual sprints and marathons. If you treat a
marathon like a sprint, you're going to tire out early and fall behind. It's
all about steady paces, small breaks, and occasionally picking up the pace to
push yourself when needed.

You can set some runners up in a marathon, then lie and setup posts every 100m
and tell them they just need to sprint to the first 100m and then "we'll treat
this like a real marathon." After they get to 100m you can shout, oh shoot we
need to catchup, and sprint to the 200m mark. Continue this perpetually until
your runner basically exhausts and dies out and just says "I quit this race."

Thats basically what most businesses do, create perpetual sprints that are
completely unsustainable. Businesses have the flexibility that in their race,
if the runner grows tired of their terrible coach angsting them on, they can
just sub out a new fresh naive runner mid-marathon and start the full cycle
all over again.

Let's stop encouraging businesses that sprinting marathons is an acceptable
practice... let's run marathons like--marathons.

~~~
thom
You’ve gone far too deep on what was once a very loose metaphor, and is now
just a piece of jargon with its own meaning (one which is pretty close to your
exact suggested marathon strategy anyway).

------
davidwitt415
A decent overview of Knapp's original process, but not complete by any means.
I'm participating right now in Global Virtual Design Sprint 4, being run by
Robert Skrobe of Dallas Design Sprints. Originally, design sprints were
onsite, but afaik, GVDS was the first to popularize Virtual Design Sprints,
where global teams participate remotely, using tools such as Zoom, Mural, Miro
and Figma. This started in 2019, so very timely to be ahead of COVID-19.
Virtual presents some challenges but also great opportunities.

The Design Sprint is a useful tool for generating collaboration, shared
process and fast prototyping results. As such, it is not a cure-all, just a
very handy tool to use.

------
some1else
The Sprint book seems to have a pretty accurate summary
[https://www.thesprintbook.com/how](https://www.thesprintbook.com/how)

~~~
the_other
Wow. That link took me to a page with a cookie notice that had no options to
deny them, and it hijacked my browser’s back button.

Total UX fail. Zero trust in the content from this potential reader.

~~~
some1else
Maybe you'll prefer the paper version then: [https://www.amazon.com/Sprint-
Solve-Problems-Test-Ideas-eboo...](https://www.amazon.com/Sprint-Solve-
Problems-Test-Ideas-ebook/dp/B010MH1DAQ)

------
MiloPerkins
"Most complete" is laughable.

------
whoisjuan
`useberrypr` Lol. If you're going to self-promote at least be subtle about it.

~~~
derision
Why?

~~~
whoisjuan
Why what? If you're asking why being subtle that was just rhetorical. My
actual thoughts on this is that there's nothing wrong with self-promotion. I
love it when people show their stuff here on HN or other places.

I just think that in this particular case it feels kind of disingenuous when
it's coming from an account named UseberryPR. It feels more like an attempt to
get traffic (potentially backlinks, since front page HN posts are replicated
across many places) than to share something useful and intellectually
interesting.

Again. I have nothing against self-promoting but the quality of this website
relies on the fact that people are genuinely sharing interesting stuff, not
expecting to get some profit out of it, or because they are doing "PR".

It's just my opinion though.

~~~
jjeaff
I think most people appreciate candor. Attempts to hide self promotion
definitely garners more criticism on hn.

~~~
whoisjuan
Yeah. That's true too.

